# Lesertest: Vier Gaming-Monitore MSI Optix MAG273R - jetzt bewerben!



## PCGH_Stephan (24. Juni 2020)

Testet und behaltet einen Gaming-Monitor von MSI!

*MSI Optix MAG273R:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eure Chance!*
Ihr wollten schon immer einmal  Hardware-Redakteur(in) sein? PC Games  Hardware gibt euch in  Zusammenarbeit mit MSI die Chance dazu: Vier  PCGH-Leser(innen) haben die  Gelegenheit, einen MSI Optix MAG273R zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen  Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft ihr die  Hardware behalten. Gerne könnt ihr in eurem Testbericht  ein Video  integrieren, in dem ihr das MSI-Produkt oder bestimmte  Testabläufe  zeigt. In diesem Fall sinkt der erforderliche Umfang für  den  geschriebenen Test (Details siehe unten).

Ihr kennt euch gut  mit Monitoren aus, schreibt gerne  und möchtet einen  Test der MSI-Hardware verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in  diesem Thread des PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach,  was genau ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als  Lesertester eignet. Gebt dort am besten auch gleich mit an, mit welcher  weiteren Hardware  (CPU, RAM, Grafikkarte) ihr die  MSI-Produkte testen  möchtet. (Mehr  Bilder und Informationen zur  MSI-Hardware gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Monitoren haben und das Produkt selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
-  Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und   endet voraussichtlich am 9. August. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen   müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

Wichtig: Die ausgewählten Lesertester müssten eine gültige   Versandadresse zuzüglich Telefonnummer und E-Mail-Adresse angeben. PC   Games Hardware leitet diese Angaben an MSI Deutschland weiter, wo ein   Speditionsunternehmen mit dem Versand beauftragt wird. Die Daten werden   ausschließlich zur Abwicklung des Lesertests verwendet.

*PC  Games Hardware behält sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom  Lesertester  zurückzufordern und den Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu   berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht   erfüllt:*
- Ohne Video: Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne  Leerzeichen) und mindestens acht eigene Fotos vom Produkt enthalten. Die  Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von anderen  (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Mit Video: Die  Anforderungen sinken auf mindestens 5.500 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) und  mindestens fünf Fotos vom Produkt, falls der Lesertest ein mindestens  dreiminütiges Video über das zur Verfügung gestellte MSI-Produkt  beinhaltet.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Sonntag, dem 05.07.2020, um 23:59 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Dragon AMD (24. Juni 2020)

Ich mache mal den Anfang.

Möchte gerne einen Msi Monitor testen.

Meine Hardware besteht aus:

9900k
Z370 Asrock Gaming K6
G-skill 4000mhz Ram mit CL 17-17-17-37 1T
Rtx 2080 Palit Jetstream 
M.2 970 Evo 
M.2 960

Besitze einen Samsung C27FG73 Monitor momentan.

Der Msi Monitor wird in Sachen getestet wie Gaming,G-sync compatible usw.

Durch Corona hätte ich momentan auch viel Zeit sämtliche Tests durchzuführen.

Danke 

Mfg 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rammler2 (24. Juni 2020)

Ich würde ebenfalls gerne den Monitor testen.

Meine Hardware besteht aus:
9900k
Hero XI Z390 Board
32GB 3600 MHZ RAM CL17
RTX 2080ti Strix OC
M2 SSD 1TB 

Durch die Hardware kann ich den Monitor auch gut testen. Aktuell besitze ich einen 240 HZ OMEN X 27 WQHD. Ich würde den Monitor also gegenüber 240 HZ und TN Panel vergleichen.

Da Sommeferien in NRW sind, hätte ich ebenfalls Zeit. Als studierter Lehrer ist das Verfassen bestimmter Textsorten wie ein Test gar kein Problem für mich.
Schwerpunkt meines Tests wäre Gaming, G-sync Kompatibilität, Vergleich bewegter Bilder zwischen 144 Hz IPS und 240Hz TN. Mal schauen was die 1ms Angabe von MSI wert ist.


----------



## Sgt_Killmaschin (24. Juni 2020)

warum ich den Monitor Testen möchte da ich aktuel nur 2x 60hz haben würde mich der unterschied auf 144hz sehr interesiren

Meine Hardware
i7 8800k
16gb DDR4  Hyper X 2800
GTX 1080TI
m2 ssd 512gb
ssD 521gb 
HDD 4TB

da ich haubsächlich Shouter spiele könnte ich den alltäglichen gerbauch testen und das Live auf Twitch


----------



## Preacher82 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo!

Na dann will ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen.

Ich kann zum Test auf zwei verschiedene Systeme zurückgreifen.

System 1:

AMD Ryzen 3600x
ASUS TUF X570 Gaming
16 Gb G.Skill Ripjaws V (3000 MHz, Cl 15)
Palit GameRock Premium RTX2080
 Monitore: 
LG 29 Zoll Widescreen IPS 75Hz
Iiyama 24 Zoll IPS 75 Hz

System 2:

AMD Ryzen 2400g
MSI B450 Gaming plus
16 Gb G.Skill Ripjaws V (3000 MHz, Cl 15)
MSI rx570 8g Armour
Monitor Samsung IPS 60Hz

Hierbei könnte ich durch die zwei Systeme den Unterschied zwischen G&#8211;Sync und Freesync austesten. Außerdem würde mich durchaus interessieren, ob die rx570 in der Lage ist, ausreichend FPS für den Monitor zu liefern.

Ich habe bis dato immer Bildqualität vor Frames bevorzugt, aber ich würde schon gern mal selbst testen, wie krass der Unterschied zu 144 Hz ist. Bisher bin ich immer vor Gaming&#8211;Monitoren zurückgewichen, da diese mit IPS&#8211;Panels schlichtweg zu teuer waren, ich jedoch die Farbtreue und Blickwinkelstabilität nicht missen wollte. VA&#8211; oder TN&#8211;Panels kamen für mich nicht in Frage. Dieser Monitor kombiniert für mich einfach das Beste aus beiden Welten und sollte zumindestens den Spezifikationen nach für Produktivität und Gaming geeignet sein. Es wäre cool, wenn ich diesen Monitor testen könnte. 

Liebe Grüße 

Roy


----------



## Nikita06102 (24. Juni 2020)

Möchte gerne einen Msi Monitor testen.

Meine Hardware besteht aus:

Ryzen 7 3700x
Asus Rog Strix X570-E Gaming
G-skill tridentz RGB 32GB CL 16-18-18-18-38
Palit RTX 2080 TI
Samsung EVO 860 1TB

Monitor:

Asus ROG Swift PG279Q

Die Hardware würde die vollen 144Hz des MSI Monitor raus kitzeln können.
Ich würde Im spiele bereich vier E-spot titel testen desweiteren würde ich die Bildqualität in dem Programm DaVinci Resolv 17 im der Video Bearbeitung Testen.

Danke für die zeit zum durch lesen

mfg


----------



## NB1806 (24. Juni 2020)

Ich würde mich hiermit gerne als Tester für den MSI Optix MAG273R vorschlagen.

Ich benutze aktuell zwei Monitore. Einmal einen Samsung, 1080p, 60Hz, IPS Monitor als Zweitmonitor. Außerdem besitze ich bereits schon einen MSI Monitor als Hauptmonitor. Nämlich den MSI Optix MAG271CQR. Dieser ist ein 27 Zoll Curved Monitor mit 144Hz, einem VA-Panel und mit 1440p Auflösung. Ich würde den MSI Optix MAG273R
gerne testen, da mir den Unterschied zwischen meinem VA-Panel und dem IPS-Panel anschauen möchte, sowie dem Unterschied in der Auflösung und anderen Aspekten. Des Weiteren kann ich im anschließenden Artikel einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden MSI Monitoren durchführen. Dies kann dem Leser einen wunderbaren Überblick bieten.

Meine (aktuelle) Hardware:

CPU: Intel Core i5-8600k @ 4.5GHz (Overclocked)
GPU: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER ARMOR OC
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z370 AORUS Ultra Gaming (rev. 1.0)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL-15
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800
SSD: Crucial P1 500GB
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB
PSU: be quiet! Pure Power 11 600W
CPU-Kühler: be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1
Monitor 1: MSI Optix MAG271CQR
Monitor 2: Samsung S27F350/S27F354
Tastatur: Corsair K95 RGB Platinum (Cherry MX Speed)
Maus: Logitech G502 Hero

Andere Hardware, die ich hatte:

GPU 1: XFX RX 480 8GB GTR
GPU 2: MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G
CPU: AMD Fx-4300

Vielen Dank für das Durchlesen und ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. Da ich durch Ferien im Moment Zeit habe, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

MfG
Nils


----------



## NoMatt3r (24. Juni 2020)

Eine Bewertung für den Monitor zu schreiben würde mich sehr reizen. Mit seiner FullHD Auflösung und 144Hz ist er nicht besser als mein jetziger Monitor von AOC. Allerdings sollte er mit IPS Panel, einer Größe von 27", AMD FreeSync und natürlich Mystic Light einen ganz anderen Maßstab setzen können. Aufgrund der kürzlich erschienenen Artikel zu neuen Monitoren, die dieses Jahr auf den Markt kamen und noch kommen werden, habe ich schon konkrete Vorstellungen darüber welche Eigenschaften ein Monitor wie der von MSI haben sollte, um als Kaufempfehlung gehandelt zu werden. Für die Möglichkeit diese Eigenschaften zu testen und meinen Eindruck mit der Community in Form eines ausführlichen Testberichts zu teilen, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Mein aktuelles System sieht wie folgt aus:

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X, 8x 3.90GHz
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Pro Carbon WIFI
Sapphire Radeon R9 Fury Nitro, 1050MHz, 4GB HBM
G.Skill Trident Z Neo 64GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-19-19-39
Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB, M.2
AOC G2460PQU

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend!


----------



## flx23 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo, da mach ich doch auch mal wieder mit und schmeiße meinen Hut in den Ring 

Mein setup wäre :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleichen könnte ich das ganze mit einem 60 Hz 4k Monitor, wäre auch für mich interessant diverse Spiele mal mit weniger Auflösung dafür mit 144Hz zu sehen. Da ich aktuell über deus ex bin hätte ich auch gleich ein geeignetes Spiel und auch meine vega hätte wenig probleme mit dem Monitor


----------



## 1Dream1 (24. Juni 2020)

Hallo ich will mich bewerben. Im Thema Monitor bin ich zwar kein Experte aber habe schon gute Kenntnisse. Mein aktueller Monitor ist 1ms 75hz würde gerne testen wie 144hz sind.
CPU: AMD a10 7860k , RAM: 8gb, Grafikkarte:1050ti


----------



## Keilus (24. Juni 2020)

Hi,

gern möchte auch ich mich bewerben und den schönen Monitor genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Mein Name ist Justin, ich bin 22 Jahre alt und komme aus der Nähe von Berlin. Ich bin schon seit jeher ein Fan von allerlei Hardware und teste für mein Leben gern neue Dinge.  Ich bin sowohl Gamer als auch leidenschaftlicher Fotograf. Da ich demnach viel Zeit mit Bildbearbeitung verbringe, habe ich mich vor nunmehr 2 Jahren für einen UHD 28Zoll Samsung Monitor entschieden. Leider nur 60Hz, da blutet das Gamerherz etwas. Jedoch würde mich und bestimmt viele andere interessieren, ob man sich für FHD 144Hz oder UHD 60Hz  entscheiden sollte, wenn man mehr als nur zocken will. 

Hier meine Specs:
Ryzen 7 3700x
Corsair H100i Platinum in Weiß 
Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro Weiß 16GB 3200mhz
AsRock B450 Steel Legend
Gigabyte Radeon 5700XT 
Lian Li O11 Dynamic in Weiß 

Ich freue mich wenn ich dazu auch ein ansprechendes Video und einen ausführlichen Bericht beitragen könnte.


----------



## Marcel (25. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen,

ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich einen MSI Optix MAG273R Gaming-Monitor testen darf, da mich speziell das IPS Panel und die hohe Bildwiederholungsrate in Verbindung mit der geringen Reaktionszeit sehr interessiert. 

Ich bin sehr Technikbegeistert und interessiere mich sehr für aktuelle Produkte bzw. verfolge den aktuellen Technikmarkt täglich. Ich befasse mich seit einiger Zeit sehr viel mit Monitoren, da es auch ein ziemlicher “ Kampf“ ist bei IPS Panels da es keinen perfekten gibt. Demnach habe ich mich auch tief mit Monitoren beschäftigt und würde mich dafür gut zum Testen eignen. Meine Hardware sieht man in der Signatur, jedoch benutze ich aktuell eine i5 8600K CPU, eine 8GB MSI Geforce GTX 1080 GAMING X 8G aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) und 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit RAM.

Ich spiele aktuell auf einen Asus PG279Q Gaming Monitor, jedoch reicht meine aktuelle PC-Hardware für stabile 144 FPS bei z.B Call of Duty: Warzone nicht aus aufgrund der WQHD Auflösung. Bei Full HD hat sich das Problem erledigt. Ich habe die aktuellen Klassiker bei 27 Zoll, WQHD und 144Hz (LG 27GL850-B usw.) schon getestet und verglichen. Deshalb könnte ich das gut vergleichen und testen. Die angegebenen 1ms (bei welchen Overdrive und wirklich 1ms?) eignen sich allein deshalb dafür bzw. gerade für E-Sports/Competitive Spiele. 

Es werden E-Sports Spiele getestet (da der Monitor auch gerade für E-Sport wirbt), aber auch grafiklastige bzw. Singelplayer Spiele die auch mal unter 60 FPS fallen da dort die Grafik komplett im Fokus und auf maximal gestellt wird und bestens G-Sync compatible getestet werden kann.

Ebenso wird das so ziemlich wichtigste, nämlich der IPS Glow und das Backlightbleeding im Dunkeln, HDR (wirklich HDR ohne FALD, Kontrastwert, Helligkeit von 250 cd/m² etc.) Farben und vieles mehr getestet. Ebenso kann ich das IPS Panel mit meinem aktuellen IPS Panel anhand der Stärken und Schwächen vergleichen sowie testen. Die AMD FreeSync Premium Funktion kann ich mit einer RX Vega 56 ebenfalls testen. 

Auch  würde ich testen wie das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, die Kompatibilität, das OSD, die Qualität, das Design, die Beleuchtung/RGB, allgemein die Steuerung und der Vergleich mit anderen Produkten der Preiskategorie und vieles mehr ist. z.B auch der Vergleich zu gleichpreisigen Bildschirmen, ob der Standfuß leicht einzustellen ist, ob das G-Sync compatible gut funktioniert (zwecks Tearing und Overdrive) und ob eine gute Qualität vorhanden ist die den Preis entspricht. 

Die genannten Kriterien sind erfüllt und 8.000 Zeichen, oder mehr und selbst geschriebene Wörter sowie mindestens acht gute Bilder sind für mich selbstverständlich und werden erfüllt. 

Von mir bekommt ihr einen produktiven Produkttest, eingeteilt in verschiedenen Kategorien, die ich auch ehrlich bewerte. Ich habe bereits einiges an Erfahrungen mit Produkttests gesammelt, die ich auch vorweisen kann.

Deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ich diesen MSI Optix MAG273R Gaming-Monitor testen darf und bedanke mich im Voraus, das ihr diesen Produkttest anbietet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Marcel


----------



## Casey-KC (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich werfe dann auch mal meine Expertise in die Wagschale, da ich bisher immer nur zwei FHD 27" 60Hz Monitore mit TN und IPS Panel an meinem Rechner betreibe, wäre das tatsächlich doch mal ein sehr guter Vergleich was die Hohe Bildrate und auch Freesync bringen, mein System ist dafür gut vorbereitet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Casey


----------



## ZockenderLehrer (25. Juni 2020)

Liebes PC Gaming Hardware Team,

ich würde diesen Monitor gerne in den nächsten Wochen testen. 

Zu meiner Hardware:
Mainboard: MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Ram: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16
Grafik: 8GB Sapphire RX 5700 XT Nitro+
Spreicher: 1TB M2 SSD + 1TB SSD
Betriebssystem: Windows 10 Pro 64- Bit

Nach diesen Kriterien würde ich den Monitor testen:

1.	Optik und Verarbeitung
2.	Höhenverstellbarkeit und Anschlussmöglichkeiten
3.	Einstellungsmöglichkeiten am Monitor und per Gaming OSD
4.	Bildqualität (Blickwinkel; Kontrast; Helligkeit; Farbqualität; AMD Freesync) 

Viele Grüße


----------



## BestNoob (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team.

es würde mich freuen als Produkttester für euch und MSI den Produkttest zum MSI Optix MAG273R Gaming Monitor machen zu dürfen.
Mit Rezensionen, Produkttests usw. habe ich bereits viel Erfahrung, ebenso mit 60HZ, 144HZ, FreeSync, G-Sync, Curved Monitoren.

Meine Schreibweise ist ordentlich jedoch etwas ... anders ... einzigartig, erfrischend, direkt. 

Mein derzeitiges System:

Windows 10 x64 Bit
NVIDIA GTX 1060
Intel i5 8600
Gigabyte Mainboard
16GB DDR4 RAM
Creative Soundkarte
Corsair Tastatur
Roccat Kone XTD
Ein Mauspad
Logitech Headset


----------



## Opa-Chris (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo PCGH,

ich würde gerne den Produkttest des MSI Optix MAG273R für Euch durchführen, denn gerade die Anforderungen an Monitore werden oftmals unterschätzt.

Ich selbst war letztes Jahr gezwungen einen neuen Hauptmonitor zu finden, welcher für Gaming, aber auch für Bildbearbeitung geeignet ist. Bis ich dann ein passendes Exemplar ohne Pixelfehler hatte....das hat gedauert.

Mein aktuelles System:
CPU:                 Intel I7-4770K delidded @4.3
RAM:                16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3-2400 CL11
Grafikkarte:  Gigabyte GTX 1080 Xtreme Gaming Premium

Aufnahmen würde ich mit einer Sony Alpha 77 II erstellen und anschließend auch entsprechend bearbeiten.
Den Monitor selbst könnte ich mit meinen beiden eigenen Monitoren vergleichen:
1. Eizo Foris FS2735
2. BenQ XL2546

Im Vordergrund würden die Gaming-Performance (Latenz, Reaktionszeit) und die Bildqualität (Ausleuchtung, Helligkeit, Kontrast, Farbwiedergabe) stehen.
Besonders die Farbwiedergabe könnte ich in zwei Stufen ermitteln: mit und ohne Kalibrierung. Zur Anwendung käme dann ein SpyderX Pro für die Kalibrierung.

Viele Grüße
Opa-Chris


----------



## venom7 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo, ich würde mich gerne für den Test des MSI Monitors bewerben.
Natürlich steht als erstes die Beschreibung des ersten Eindrucks mit dem Lieferumfang, der Haptik, der Ausstattung und der Optik an. 
Als einen weiteren Aspekt würde ich den Monitor in seinen Standardeinstellungen in Spielen testen. Dabei werde ich darauf achten, wie die Farbwiedergabe ist, ob die Reaktionszeit gut ist und ob Motion Blur oder Artefakte in Form von Ghosting wahrnehmbar sind. Falls dies der Fall ist werde ich prüfen, ob man dieses potenzielle Problem mit den Overdrive Einstellungen lösen kann, ohne Overshoot zu bekommen. Neben dem Ghosting Test in Spielen werde ich auch eine Website benutzen, mit der man explizit das Ghosting des Monitors testen kann. Außerdem werde ich das Einstellungsmenü und dessen Übersichtlichkeit und Navigation bewerten. Verbunden mit meiner Powercolor RX 5700 Dual werde ich auch AMD FreeSync testen können. Daneben kann ein Vergleich der Farbwiedergabe, Helligkeit, und Blickwinkelstabilität des IPS-Panels mit einem VA-Panel durchgeführt werden. Zum Abschluss kann noch die Overclocking-Fähigkeit des Monitors getestet werden.

Meine Hardware:
AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo
ASRock B450M Pro4-F
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200MHz
Powercolor RX 5700 8GB Dual

Meine Aufnahmen werden mit einer Nikon D5200  gemacht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## xleeps1 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team, ich möchte mich gerne bewerben um den MSI Monitor zu testen.

Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein BenQ GW2260 und würde gerne einen neuen Monitor testen da ich schon länger auf der Suche bin. 

Meine Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten :
Mainboard :Aorus Ultra Gaming x470
Grafikkarte : Nvidia MSI 2070 Super Gaming x Trio 8gb
Ram: G. Skill 2x8GB Ripjaws
CPU : AMD Ryzen 7 2700x

Testen würde ich natürlich Gaming, Videos und wie der Unterschied zu meinem jetzigen Monitor ist.
Dazu sei gesagt ich bin ebenfalls kein Experte aber kenne mich sehr gut mit Monitoren aus. 

LG, leeps


----------



## fipS09 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

Mein Name ist Philipp, ich bin Informatikstudent und leidenschaftlicher E-Sport Spieler.
Aktuelle besteht meine Hardware aus:

> AMD Ryzen 1700X, gekühlt durch einen Brocken 3
> ASUS X370 Prime Pro
> 16 GB GSkill Flare X RAM
> Sapphire R9 380X
> 240GB SanDisk SATA SSD
> BeQuiet E10 500Watt CM
> Fractal Design Define R5 Black
> ACER 1080p 144hz Monitor (XF240H) + Acer 75hz Monitor (KG241) + Philips 4K TV+

Gerne würde ich den MSI Optix MAG273R testen und den Fokus dabei besonders auf die gängigsten E-Sport Titel legen (CS:GO, Valorant, Overwatch). Aber auch auf seine Alltagstauglichkeit und die Farbwiedergabe (gerade im Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen TN Monitoren).
Ebenfalls spielt für mich die Ergonomie eine große Rolle da ich für mein Studium sehr viel Zeit am Schreibtisch verbringe.
Natürlich würde ich außerdem auch die ein oder andere Singleplayer Perle einwerfen, um mir anzuschauen wie das HDR im Vergleich zu meinem TV wirkt.

Viel Glück an alle.


----------



## Ginmarr (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo MSI und PCGH Team,

als Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration hab ich mit vielen Hardwarekomponenten täglich zu tun und hab einen Blick für Hardware entwickelt. Da ich Monitore aller Hersteller kenne Verwendet und Verkauft habe kann ich aus einem großen Erfahrungsschatz Schöpfen und den Monitor auf Herz und Nieren Testen. Ich habe aktuell  2 x 60Hz@1080P Displays. Ich selber Spiele alles mögliche somit könnte ich nicht nur Verpackung, Haptik und Optik bewerten sondern auch das Produkt in allen Spiellagen. Mit meiner Hardware kann ich die 144Hz des Monitors auch ausreitzen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen ausgewählt zu werden.

Gaming PC: 

AMD R5 3600x 
MSI X570 Gaming edge wifi
G.Skill 3600 Mhz 16GB RAM
MSI Gaming 5700xt
600 Watt Seasonic Netzteil
2 x 1 GB Samsung SSD 
Win10 

Bilder würden mit dem Iphone 11 Pro gemacht werden LED Beleuchtung für Scharfe Bilder ist vorhanden. 

Man sieht ich bin MSI Fan, daher würde mir der Monitortest sehr gut gefallen 

Grüße Ginmarr


----------



## maverick80 (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team, 
ich möchte mich gerne bewerben für den MSI Monitor test

Ich heiße Sven bin 39 Jahre alt und Arbeite bei der Deutschen Bahn AG in der Instandhaltung.Gelernt habe ich den Beruf Energieelektroniker im bereich Anlagentechnik.
Meine PC-Systeme habe ich immer selber ausgesucht und zusammen gebaut , ich bin seit frühster Kindheit mit dem PC groß geworden das im Alter von ca. 6 Jahren 

Den Monitor selbst könnte ich mit meinen vorhanden AOC G2790PX sehr gut Vergleichen

Mein Test würde folgendermaßen aussehen:

Unboxing, Optik, Ausstattung, Zubehör
Latenz
Reaktionszeit
Bildqualität
Ausleuchtung
Helligkeit
Kontrast
Farbwiedergabe
Fazit

Mein Aktueller PC besteht aus folgenden Komponenten
Mainboard : Gigabyte z97x-Gaming 7
Grafikkarte : AMD  RX Vega 64
Ram: G. Skill 2x8GB Ripjaws F3-2400
CPU : Intel i7-4770



Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Glück und bleibt Gesund


----------



## C0RG1 (25. Juni 2020)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest. 
Ich habe bisher schon viele Monitore ausprobiert, und bin gespannt ob der  MSI Optix MAG273R hält was er verspricht. 
Ich werde den Farbbereich, die Farben Echtheit und natürlich die Funktionen wie G-Sync und AMD Free Sync testen. Ausführliches Gaming wird natürlich auch ein Bestandteil der Tests sein. 

Ich teste mit meinem eigenen Computer: 
Intel I7 9800k 
MSI RTX 2070 Super
Und 16gb RAM. 
Für die Tests mit Freesync habe ich eine Radeon RX5600 XT. 

Ich hoffe ich habe ausnahmsweise mal etwas Glück. Schönen Tag an alle die das Lesen.


----------



## Shirokuroko (25. Juni 2020)

Würde den Monitor sehr gerne Testen,

 habe als Vergleichsmodell den MAG271CQR also die WQHD variante.
 In meinem PC verbaut sind:
Ryzen 2700x
RTX 2080 um das Gsync zu testen

die 144hz plus das HDR im Film/Serien und Gaming bereich wie The Witcher 3, Call of Duty Modern Warfare, Final Fantasy 14 und anderen Games zu testen.
Eine Playstation und Nintendo Switch um die Konsolen Kompatibilität zu testen (Aufnahme mittels Avermedia auch möglich)
Montage mit Halterung und ohne sind auch zum Testen geplant.

MfG


----------



## Oi!Olli (25. Juni 2020)

Neuer Versuch neues Glück.

Hallo, ich bin der Oliver und beschäftige mich seit über 20 Jahren mit IT. Selbst mit 37 bin ich immer noch leidenschaftlicher Gamer.


Ich spiele vor allem Shooter, also ist mir ein schneller Bildaufbau wichtig, genau wie eine schnelle Reaktionszeit. Dies würde ich dann subjektiv auf dem neuen Monitor testen.

Des Weiteren die Freesyncfähigkeit, wo mich mein MSI Optix MAG241CP leider etwas enttäuscht, da dieser in Frequenzen unter 120 Hz in dunklen Szenen gerne zu starker Schlierenbildung neigt. Aber auch bei hellen Gebieten neigt der Monitor manchmal zur Schlierenbildung, was ich gut bei RDR 2 beobachten konnte wenn man in der Nähe der Prärie unterwegs war, die eigene Figur umgab immer eine leichte Corona.

Des Weiteren, da mir wie gesagt hohe Bildraten wichtig sind, die Interpolation auf kleinere Auflösungen.

Mein System:

Ryzen R5 3600
Asrock X470 Master SLI
2x16 GB Samsung OEM 2133 Mhz (übertaktet auf 3200 MHZ CL16, die guten B-Dies halt)
Samsung 970 Evo 1 TB
BeQuiet Straight Power 11 550 Platinum
MSI Optix MAG241CP als derzeitiger Hauptmonitor

Als Kamera würde ich mein Samsung Galaxy S7 benutzen, die Kameraqualität ist ja vor allem bei hellem Licht noch sehr gut.

Ich würde mich freuen in Erwägung gezogen zu werden.


----------



## Depugno (25. Juni 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team, ich möchte hier auch mein Glück versuchen und mich als Tester bewerben.

Aktuell habe ich ein Dual-Monitor-Setup aus einem LG 34" 3440x1440 Pixel und BenQ 24" mit 1920x1080 Pixel im Einsatz, beide leider nur mit 60 Hz, allerdings läuft der LG mit aktiviertem Freesync.
Wenn ich das Glück habe den MSI-Monitor testen zu können würde ich nicht nur einen Gaming-Vergleich zu meinen aktuellen Monitoren machen, ich würde auch gerne einen Vergleich in Professioneller Software wie CAD-Programmen machen. Hier interessiert es mich sehr ob man einen Unterschied zwischen 144 Hz und 60 Hz erkennen kann wenn man größere Baugruppen schnell drehen und bewegen möchte.
Beruflich habe ich Zugriff auf eine Keyence Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera VW-9000 (von 1000 bis zu 200.000 Bilder/s). Es wäre einen Versuch wert hiermit den Bildaufbau des Monitors mit meinen aktuellen Displays zu vergleichen.

Meine aktuelle Hardware (Edit: Update frisch bestellt):

CPU: Intel Core i7-10700k
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2060 GAMING OC
Mainboard: MSI MPG Z490 Gaming Carbon Wifi
RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3.200 MHz C16 2x16 GB 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4
NVMe SSD: Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500 GB
SATA SSD: 2x Samsung 830 120 GB, 1x Samsung 750 Evo 250 GB 
HDD: Seagate 2 TB, WD 2 TB
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 600 W
CPU-Kühler: Alpenfön Matterhorn, Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut
Monitor 1: LG 34 Zoll 3440x1440, 60 Hz
Monitor 2: Benq 24 Zoll 1920x1080, 60 Hz
Tastatur: Asus ROG Strix Flare
Maus: Asus ROG Pugio

Notebook:
MacBook Pro 15" 2018

Beruflich schreibe ich regelmäßig größere Berichte (in F&E-Vorhaben usw.). Die hierbei gewonnene Erfahrung sollte mir bei einem ausführlichen Testbericht helfen. Für die Foto-Dokumentation habe ich eine Canon EOS 90D zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße
Depugno


----------



## Michael2020 (26. Juni 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

zunächst grüße ich Sie alle und bewerbe mich als Produkttester zum Testen des  MSI Optix MAG273R Monitors.
Weil ich ein sehr kritisches Auge auf Unebenheiten sowohl physisch als auch in der Farbdarstellung habe, bin ich der Meinung einer der geeigneten Testkandidaten dafür zu sein. Ich habe schon gewisse Erfahrung in der Redaktion der Jugendpresse gesammelt, sowie einige Artikel bei Giga.de veröffentlichen lassen, werde mich somit an eure Vorgaben halten und einen ausführlichen und aussagekräftigen Bericht schreiben können. 

Zurzeit habe ich den Samsung U28E590D seit 5 Jahren im Einzelbetrieb angeschlossen über Display Port.
Mein Auge ist somit an das TN Panel gewöhnt, dennoch lege ich Wert auf einen fürs Auge angenehmen Farbraum, variablen Blickwinkel, akzeptablen Schwarzwert, nicht störende Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei Verschiebung des Blickwinkels und einen flüssigen Bildverlauf sowohl keinerlei Verzerrungen mittels angepassten G-Sync Einstellungen. Das alles und noch mehr werde ich bei meinen Tests beachten und darüber berichten. Zur Hilfe nutze ich die Kamera meines OnePlus 7 Pro, womit sich in 4k 60Hz in guter Bildqualität aufnehmen lässt. Zur Not greife ich auch zur Panasonic (Lumix) DMC-FZ1000, womit sich parallel Bildmaterial aufnehmen lässt, ich dieses auch direkt vergleichen, Anschaulich berichten und Schlüsse ziehen kann. 
Randinfo: Ich hatte für kurze Zeit einen AOC CQ32G1 WQHD LED Monitor bei mir im Test, von dem ich alles andere als begeistert war. Zumal das ein curved Modell ist, hat das die Unebenheiten der Hintergrundbeleuchtung umso mehr verstärkt, sodass eine blanke weiße Fläche in verschiedene Farbtöne verschwamm und selbst Trxtbearbeitung für mich unmöglich machte. Damit möchte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich darauf einen hohen Wert lege.

Da ich annehme, dass der MSI Optix MAG273R meine oben aufgelisteten Erwartungen erfüllen kann, möchte ich diesen für Euch, MSI und die Community testen.

Ich bitte zu beachten, dass ich kein High End gaming Setup besitze, es jedoch komplett ausreicht und problemlos sein wird einen Monitor wie diesen auf der maximalen Frequenz in 1080p zu testen. 

Folgendes Setup steht bei mir parat:
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Pro 3
CPU: intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 @3,4 GHz
GPU: Asus Nvidia GTX 1060 6 GB OC
RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-28
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W ATX 2.4 (80 Plus Silver Zertifiziert)
(C OS-SSD: 250 GB Samsung 850 EVO
(D HDD: 1TB Seagate Desktop HDD
(E Games SSD: 240 GB ADATA Ultimate SU650
Gehäuse: Antec P100 Midi Tower anthrazit
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Laufwerk: LG Electronics CH12NS30 Blu-ray Combo SATA intern schwarz Retail

Bemerkung: Ich werde meine SSD Festplatten auf 2x 500GB Samsung 860 evo upgraden und darauf software, spiele, etc. installieren. Falls das eine Rolle spielt, möchte ich das angemerkt haben.

Zu den Tests:
Ich überlege die oben genannten Punkte komplett zu durchleuchten und für mich persönlich zu entscheiden, ob dieser Monitor für mich passen könnte und wie angenehm es ist damit zu arbeiten. Textbearbeitung werde ich ebenso wenig vernachlässigen und extra Tests für die Farbwiedergabe, also benchmarks, und flicker-Tests und andere durchführen. Des Weiteren beobachte ich sein Verhalten bei Spielen, deren Atmosphäre eher einheitlich, z.B. düster (Resident Evil), spannend (Witcher 3, No Man's Sky, Call of Duty / Battlefield) und alltäglich (GTA V, Watch Dogs) ist (außerdem stünden The Crew 2, Assassin's Creed Odyssey und weitere Titel zur Auswahl). Die genannten Titel sind eine reine Überlegung, keine Prognosen. Natürlich teste ich alle seine Funktionen sowie Modi und werde sie mit einbeziehen. 


Viele freundliche Grüße, 
Michael P.


----------



## MarcusY2k (26. Juni 2020)

Liebes PCGH-Team,

wieder eine tolle Chance die Ihr hier bietet!
Ich bin 40 Jahre jung, habe in verschiedensten IT-Bereichen und Positionen bisher gearbeitet (u.a. bei 2 Hardwareherstellern) und kenne sowohl den Enterprise, als auch Consumer Markt recht gut.
Durch Corona nutze ich mein Setup sowohl beruflich als auch privat und dieses sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Monitore: Samsung C27JG56, Lenovo ThinsVision P24h-10 (beide via Displayport am privaten System angeschlossen und via HDMI am Arbeitssystem)
Meine privates System:
Windows 10 Pro
Intel i7-9700
MSI MPG Gaming Pro Carbon AC Mainboard
64 GB Corsair DDR4 3200MHz
PowerColor Red Devil 5700 XT

Mein Arbeitssystem:
Lenovo Thinkpad X390 Yoga samt Thunderbolt-Dockingstation


Was mache ich damit?
Nun ja, das Arbeitsgerät ist zum Arbeiten... Excel, Word, Powerpoint, Browserapplikationen...
Besonders bei großen Excel-Tabellen oder Quellcode ist es angenehm ein gestochen scharfes Monitorbild zu haben, welches die Augen schont.

Im Privaten gesellen sich dann noch einige Spiele und Applikationen hinzu. Von Call of Duty über Landwirtschaftssimulator bis hin zum neuen Microsoft Flightsimulator FS2020 und Cities Skylines ist das Repertoire sehr vielseitig. Adobe Photoshop und Adobe Premiere runden das ganze dann ab.
Was sind meine Erwartungshaltung an Monitore?
- Mindestens 1440p
- Bildwiederholfrequenzen jenseits der 100Hz
- Freesync
- ein gestochen scharfes Bild, was gerade bei Bildbearbeitung, viel Text sehr angenehm für die Augen ist. 
- Anschlussmöglichkeiten, welche heute state-of-the-art sind, also DP, HDMI, USB-C

Ich würde mich freuen zukünftig 2 27-Zoller nebeneinander im Vergleich sehen zu können. Bisher war und bin ich von MSI-Produkten überzeugt. Schafft das der Monitor auch? Finden wir es heraus!

VG & bleibt gesund,
Marcus


----------



## tomtom97 (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Jury,

mein Name ist Tom, ich bin 22 Jahre alt und arbeite hauptberuflich als IT-Systemadministrator. Bereits in der frühen Kindheit war ich sehr interessiert an Technik und IT-Hardware - so bin ich seit einiger Zeit der IT-Ansprechpartner innerhalb des Familien- und Freundeskreises. Somit habe ich täglich Berührungspunkte mit IT-Hardware, beruflich sowie privat.

Ich durfte bereits vereinzelt Lesertests für die großen IT-Händler verfassen und habe sehr viel Freude daran. Mein Ziel ist es natürlich, immer besser darin zu werden.

Den Monitor finde ich aus einigen Aspekten interessant - MSI liefert hier ein sehr breites Featurespektrum an. Diese würde ich gerne tiefer beleuchten , u.a. die Punkte FreeSync, NightVision, Windows OSD, Mystic Light, Anti-Flicker und den Low-Blue -Light Modus.  Darüber hinaus würde ich in meinem Testbericht natürlich aber auch auf die Basics eingehen - Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung, 144 Hz, Design, IPS, Farbdarstellung und die generellen Spezifikationen. Gerne würde ich den Test mit Informationen zu IPS-Glow, Backlight Bleeding, Motion Blur und Clouding abrunden - eine kurze Erklärung dazu und wie sich dies ggf. bei dem Bildschirm äußert.

Ein großer Baustein wäre auch die Tauglichkeit für schnelle E-Sports Titel, denn MSI bewirbt diesen ja aktiv als E-Sports Monitor. Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus ist dies oft schwer, da Motion Blur Reduction schon ein sehr relevantes Thema ist - ich konnte hierzu keine Angaben finden.  Zusammen mit Reaktionszeit und den 144 Hz würde ich hierzu einen einzelnen Absatz entwickeln wollen.

Mein Testsystem wäre wie folgt:

Ryzen 5 3600
NZXT Kraken X73
MSI X570-A Pro
GIGABYTE RX 5600 XT Gaming OC
2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT
Crucial MX500 / Samsung EVO 850
Straight Power 11 550W
Zum Vergleich: BENQ ZOWIE XL2411P 

Kompatibilität zu Mystic Light und nativem AMD FreeSync wären somit gegeben. Für ordentliche Fotos habe ich mir eine Canon EOS 1300D zugelegt - zugegeben keine Super-Highend Kamera, aber die Fotos werden ordentlich.

Falls Fragen auftauchen antworte ich natürlich gerne und vielen Dank für solche Aktionen! Ein bisschen Redakteursluft zu schnuppern ist immer eine schöne Abwechslung zum Alltag. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich als Testkandidat in Frage komme.

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Micha0208 (26. Juni 2020)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich würde mich sehr freuen den MSI Optix MAG273R testen zu dürfen.

Mein Name ist Michael, 42 Jahre alt und bin seit 20 Jahren begeisterter Leser Euer PCGH-Zeitschrift.
Ich bin sehr an Technik und PC-Hardware interessiert.

Durch mein Chemie-Studium kenne ich mich gut mit Testabläufen aus und kann Test-Ergebnisse gut vermitteln. 

Den MSI-Monitor würde gerne auf Herz und Nieren testen. Speziell ob die umfangreichen Features in allen Anwendungsszenarien einwandfrei funktionieren und überzeugen.

Mein Testsystem:

Windows 10 PRO
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler
MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS AMD X570
8GB Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Phantom GS 
32GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4-3600 DIMM CL17 Dual Kit @DDR4-3600, Cl16-19-21-36 (CR1) + optimierte Subtimings
1000GB Silicon Power M.2 PCI-E Ace A80 Gen 3x4 NVME / Cruical 1TB MX500 / Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
650 Watt be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER 11 Platinum 80+

Monitorvergleich: ASUS TUF Gaming VG27AQ, 27 Zoll 2560x1440p, 144Hz, Adaptive-Sync


Zusatzlich zu G-Sync-Compatible würde ich auch AMD Free-Sync mit meinem älteren Intel-System mit einer AMD R290X testen.
Schwerpunkt wäre Bildqualität und Performance mit verschiedensten Spielen. Von Shootern, RPG`s, Strategiespielen usw. bei verschiedensten FPS-Bereichen. Natürlich würde ich alle Funktionen und Betriebsmodi des Monitors ausführlich testen.

Über die Chance einmal selbst ein neues Produkt testen zu dürfen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Freundliche Grüße
Micha


----------



## 7Litium (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo, 
ich möchte mich auch als Tester für den MSI Optix MAG273R bewerben. Ich befinde mich selber momentan auf Bildschirmsuche in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse. Ich möchte zu einem 4k, 60Hz Monitor (Ebenfalls IPS) einen Gaming Monitor. 
Neben den 144Hz und 1ms reizt mich besonders der Hersteller. Da ich gerne MSI nutze (Motherboard, Grafikkarte), auf die Kompatibilität gespannt bin und eine Mystic-Light-Erweiterung durchaus begrüßen würde, ist mein Interesse am Monitor auf jeden Fall beim Testen und Berichten dabei. 

Meine Hardware:
- Intel Core i7-8700 CPU 
- Z370 PC PRO (MS-7B49)
- MSI GeForce GTX 1070TI Aero (HDMI + Display Port möglich)

Ich würde den Monitor in unterschiedlichen Bereichen testen. Natürlich bevorzugt im Gaming (verschiedene Spiele /-Typen, Langzeittest, usw.), aber auch in anderen Gebieten, wie der Bildbearbeitung wobei ich den Farbraum ein wenig genauer betrachten möchte. Zudem bin ich für weitere Testkriterien offen. 
Sollte für spezielle Aufgaben mehr Leistung von Nöten sein steht mir auch ein PC mit einem i9-9900K  Prozessor und einer NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Grafikkarte und ein LG 34GL750-B 86 zur Verfügung. 

LG Nico


----------



## Siriuz (27. Juni 2020)

Guten Abend! 

Würde den MSI super gerne testen, da ich ein kleiner Monitor Freak bin. Nutze momentan den ASUS PG27VQ und bin sehr zufrieden. Falls ich ihn testen und behalten darf, wird es wohl ein Geburtstagsgeschenk für meinen kleinen Bruder. Der würde sich sicherlich sehr freuen! 

Mein PC: i7-10700K - ASUS ROG STRIX Z490-A - 1080GTX - Corsair 16GB 3600 Vengeance RGB PRO weiß - Corsair H100i Platinum SE - Corsair iCUE 465X RGB weiß 


Der Monitor wird natürlich beim Spielen ausgiebig getestet. Da der MAG273R gerade für den eSport ausgelegt ist und ich unter anderem im semi-professionellen Bereich in League of Legends unterwegs bin, könnte ich besonders gut testen, ob er auch "eSport-Ready" () ist!


----------



## MdesASTER (27. Juni 2020)

Ich reihe mich in die Schlange ein und bewerbe mich ebenfalls zum Testen eines MSI Optix MAG273R.

Mein aktuelles Setup besteht aus:

ASRock B450 Pro4
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (dank Umrüstkit weiterhin im Einsatz: mein Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH Edition )
32GB G.Skill Aegis 3000 DDR4 RAM
Sapphire NITRO+ Radeon RX 590 8GB
WD Black SN750 1TB NVMe SSD und zwei 1TB SATA SSDs von SanDisk
Als aktuellen Hauptmonitor nutze ich einen bereits etwas in die Jahre gekommenen Acer S273HLbmii (27" FHD bei 60Hz) nebst einen BenQ E2200HD (21,5" ebenfalls mit FHD und 60Hz).

Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr erstmals auf eine Grafikkarte von AMD umgestiegen bin reizt es mich natürlich sehr, die mittlerweile weitverbreitete FreeSync-Technologie auszuprobieren, für die ein 144Hz Monitor wie geschaffen ist. Ich spiele wenig aktuelle Blockbustertitel auf den höchsten Einstellungen, bei denen mein Hardwaresetup die maximale Framerate sowieso deutlich unter 60FPS drücken würde, sondern aktuell eher etwas ältere Spiele wie Borderlands 2, The Witcher 3, Assassins Creed Origins und mit Freunden kompetetiv World of Warcraft. Diese Spiele erlauben mir die maximalen Grafikeinstellungen anzuwenden und gleichzeitig bei FHD Auflösung spielend leicht die 60FPS zu halten, bei deutlicher Luft nach oben.

Ich freue mich über eine Rückmeldung.

Bis dahin bleibt alle gesund!


----------



## HardwareHeaven (28. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein halbes Jahrhundert alt, davon über 35 Jahre mit Computern unterwegs, zocke seit den 80ern und beschäftige mich seit über 20 Jahren
beruflich mit Softwareentwicklung.

Mein System:
AMD 3700X mit Liquid Freezer II auf B450M Pro4
16GB Ripjaws PC3200
RTX 2070 Super Jetstream

Den Test würde ich im direkten Vergleich zu einem Asus VG27B (der hat allerdings WQHD Auflösung) durchführen.
Test-Szenarien wären Gaming (aktuell Titanfall2, Gears Tactics) sowie die tägliche Arbeit unter Visual Studio.

Sollte ich den Monitor behalten dürfen, werde ich ihn meiner (ebenfalls zockenden) Frau schenken 

Danke und alles Gute Euch allen!


----------



## RussaQ (29. Juni 2020)

Hallo erstmal,
ich heiße Daniel und bin 23 Jahre alt.
Aktuell bin ich im letzten Semester meines Studiums im Bereich Digitale Medien, Medieninformatik.

Da ich während meiner Freizeit gerne Computerspiele spiele und programmiere, aber auch im Bereich der Bild-/Videobearbeitung affin bin, versuche ich hier mal mein Glück.

Anhand meiner bisherigen Erfahrung mit Computerhardware habe ich schon den ein oder anderen Monitor gesehen und kann einige Vergleiche ziehen. 
Sei es ein TN,IPS oder VA Panel, getestet wurden Monitore von mir für spezifische Anwendungen wie Bildverarbeitung aber auch zum Spielen von E-Sport Titeln.

Wieso sollte gerade ich einer der Tester sein?
Der Monitor ist gemacht für Gamer, bietet aber auch Vorteile für weitere Zielgruppen 
(Bild-/Videobearbeitung da IPS Panel)

Ich sehe mich in genau diesem Schnitt der Zielgruppen und da ich aus dem Bereich der Medienerstellung komme, kann ich eine gewisse Erfahrung mitbringen, um ansprechende Bilder und Videos für das Produkt zu erstellen. 
Ich habe Software (Adobe CC) als auch Hardware (Canon EOS M50), um den Test ausführlich zu gestalten.

Der Test findet in folgenden Bereichen statt, zu denen ich zusätzlich auch Bilder anfertige:
Design/Ergonomie
Spielebetrieb
Farben, Panelqualität (Bild-/Videoproduktion)
Features

Weiterhin komme ich gerade frisch aus dem Auslandssemester und habe viel freie Zeit, um das Produkt ausführlich mit all seinen Features zu testen.
Aber auch die Kosten sind ein Grund für mich hier teilzunehmen, ich habe aktuell keinen Monitor mehr, da ich Teile meiner Hardware für das Auslandssemester verkaufen musste.
Dementsprechend käme es sehr gelegen, auf diesem Wege einen IPS Monitor zum Zocken aber auch für Bildbearbeitung zu erhalten.

Ohne Hardware läuft nichts, deswegen hier eine Auflistung meiner aktuellen Komponenten:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
GPU: Palit Geforce GTX 1660 SUPER GamingPro OC
Board: MSI X470 GAMING PLUS MAX
RAM: 32GB Corsair DDR4-3200

Bisherige Monitore, die ich über die Jahre getestet habe: 
AOC AGON AG241QX
BenQ XL2411Z
Dell Ultrasharp U2415
Dell S2719DGF

Vielen Dank und ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Glück.


----------



## dnsgbrln (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo!

Gerne möchte ich den Monitor testen.

Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und Student. Schon immer hatte ich großes Interesse an Computern und habe mich deswegen für ein Informatikstudium entschieden. Zurzeit studiere ich im Master. In meiner Freizeit spiele ich gerne Videospiele, sodass ich sowohl beruflich, als auch in meiner Freizeit sehr häufig vor einem Monitor sitze. Ich persönlich finde, dass ein Monitor eine zentrale Rolle eines Setups einnimmt. Dementsprechend weiß ich einen guten Monitor zu schätzen und weiß, worauf es bei einem guten Monitor ankommt. Ich würde mich sehr über die Chance freuen, diesen Monitor detailliert zu testen.


Mein System:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231 v3
RAM: 16GB DDR3
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070
Monitore: Dell S2719DGF, BenQ Xl2411


Freundliche Grüße
Dennis


----------



## D3N$0 (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich versuche hier mal mein Glück und würde gerne zum Monitor ein Review von mir geben. Das wäre mein erstes Hardware Review aber ich denke das wäre machbar 
  Momentan habe ich zwei "Gaming" Monitore im Haus mit dem sich der Optix messen müsste:

- AOC Agon AG271QG 165Hz G-Sync Monitor
- BenqQ ZOWIE XL2430 144Hz e-Sports Monitor

Getestet würde von mir alltägliche Office Nutzung, über Gaming, bis hin zum Medienkonsum (Netflix, Youtube, etc). Optik, Verarbeitung und Handhabung würden natürlich auch getestet 
G-Sync Compatible an einer Nvidia Karte als auch Freesync mit AMD könnte ich ebenfalls testen.


Als Testsystem würden mir aktuell folgende Systeme zur Verfügung stehen:

System 1:

- Ryzen 7 3700X
- Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
- MSI RTX2080
- 2x 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3000 @3800
- 2x MP510 960GB M.2 SSD 


System 2:

- Ryzen 5 2600X
- MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
- Sapphire Vega 64 Nitro+
- 2x 16GB Gskill RipjawsV 2800 @ 3066
- 1x WD Blue 1TB M.2 SSD / Crucail MX500 1TB Sata SSD 



Besten Dank fürs durchlesen.


----------



## silenter72 (30. Juni 2020)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag in die Com, 

ich möchte meine Bewerbung ebenfalls in den Ring werfen. 
Ich bin Stephan, 40 Jahre und seit einiger Zeit bei YT und twitch unterwegs. 
Ich bewerbe mich regelmäßig um Produkttests und konnt ein der Vergangenheit bereits für versch. Hersteller (unter anderem für MSI) Produkte testen. 8000 bzw. 5500 Zeichen sind eine Herausforderung, der ich mich stellen möchte. 

Hier meine PC-Specs: 

Gehäuse: Enso Mesh RGB Midi Tower, Tempered-Glass
Mainboard: MSI MEG Z390 ACE
CPU: Intel i7-8700k
Kühlung: Raijintek Orcus RGB 240mm
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro RGB 64 GB 3200 MHz
SSD: 1x M.2 Team Group P30 NVMe SSD, 240 GB, 1x M.2 Intel SSD 240 GB, 1x Samsung 860 Evo 500 GB, 1x Crucial MX500 500 GB
Grafikkarte: MSI 1080 Gaming X ( wird wenn es der FInanzminister zulässt gegen eine 2080 Super von MSI getauscht)
Netzteil: BitFenix Whisper M80 Gold 650 Watt
Keyboard: Corsair K70 RGB MK.2 Low Profile
Maus: Sharkoon SGM2
Monitore: LG 27UD68, AOC AGON 273QCX

Hinzu kommt mein Testrechner auf AMD Basis (R5 3600 auf einem MSI B550 Tomahawk). 
Da mein Hauptrechner jedoch die bessere Grafikkarte besitzt, wird der Test des Monitors auf dem Hauptrechner durchgeführt. 

Was möchte ich im Test tun?

1. Unboxing und 1. Eindruck
2. Überblick über die techn. Spezifikationen & Aufbau
3. Funktionsumfang erkunden und Nutzung im Gaming und in alltägl. Aufgaben (Office, surfen etc.)
4. Kalibrierung mit einem Colorimeter und Anwendung des Monitors in Grafik- und Videoschnittprogrammen
5. Vergleich zu meinen bisherigen Monitoren (obwohl der Vergleich insbesondere zum LG etwas "unfair" ist)

Ich möchte zum Unboxing ein Video erstellen. 

Viele Grüße 
silenter72


----------



## Hackintoshi (1. Juli 2020)

*Heij Community,*

Hiermit bewerbe auch ich mich auf den Lesertest des MSI Optix MAG273R.

Vorweg kurz zu meiner Person:
Ich bin "m" , 32 Jahre alt, Fachinformatiker Systemintegration und betreue als Admin primär Anwender im Homeoffice inclusive onsite für ein mittelständisches Unternehmen.
Somit sollte ich für verständliches Schreiben, Darstellen und Präsentieren gut gerüstet sein.

Fraglos gibt es sicher mehrere Antworten, warum ich den Lesertest durchführen möchte; habe ich ehrlich gesagt zwar nicht nur eine kurze Antwort, versuche die Essenz mal herauszufiltern:
Mit dem Job als IT-Mitarbeiter geht eine gewisse Verantwortung einher, was die Ergonomie am Arbeitsplatz betrifft. Das betrifft nicht nur meinen persönlichen Arbeitsplatz, sondern eben auch den der Anwender meines Arbeitgebers. Monitore sind da ganz besonders im Fokus.
Weitere Gründe sind:
Seit wenigen Wochen ist bei mir eine BENQ EW3280U im Einsatz. Die Eckdaten sind im Link nachzulesen. 
Was interessant sein könnte: wie verhält sich der zu testende Monitor gegenüber dem BENQ bei folgenden Szenarien:


intensive Officearbeiten
Bildbearbeitung
Wiedergabe von Filmen
Gaming
*
Zum Test an wichtiger Infrastruktur sind verfügbar:*


Multimeter: Fluke 175
Steckdosenmessgerät: Brennstuhl Primera-Line PM 231E
Mac mini [2018] >> Intel UHD Graphics 630  / eGPU>Sapphire GearBox>>Gigabyte Radeon RX 5500 XT Gaming OC 8G
siehe unten die Signatur
Datacolor SpyderX Pro

Es folgt eine vorläufige Gliederung, nach denen ich den Test aufbauen werde.
Änderungen sind natürlich mit spontanen Ideen möglich.


*Vorstellung des Gerätes*


*Inbetriebnahme*
Unboxing
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitungsqualität
Erster Start und Einrichtung
Monitorkalibrierung


*Alltagsnutzung*
*&#8203;*intensive Officearbeiten [Excel, Browsing, Textverarbeitung]
Bildbearbeitung
Wiedergabe von Filmen sei es Streaming oder  Bluray
Gaming in hoffentlich nativer Auflösung, Interpolation auf niedrigere  Auflösung etc.


*Fazit*
Eigene Meinung
Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zum derzeitigen Marktangebot

Qualitativ hochwertige Fotos werden den Bericht korrespondierend begleiten. Der Text wird nach den Google-Grundsätzen verfaßt: relevant, zugehörig und nützlich.
Ich würde mich über eine Zusage sehr freuen und mir dann entsprechend die Zeit nehmen, um auch einen guten Testbericht abzuliefern.

*Bis bald vielleicht und bleibt stabil ! *


----------



## legendarygames (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo liebes PCGH Team,

im Rahmen meiner Tätigkeit im HomeOffice würde ich den Monitor liebend gerne testen. Neben der Vorstellung, dem Unboxing und der Einrichtung des Gerätes den Monitor für die folgenden Zwecke verwenden. 


- Streaming, beruflich, beispielsweise im Bereich Video Editing, Office Anwendungen und Bildbearbeitung
- Streaming, Nutzung verschiedener Spiele
- Wiedergabe von DVD- und Blu Ray Medien
- Nutzung in Spielen

Abgerundet wird mein Test ein persönliches Fazit erhalten in der ich auf die Verarbeitungsqualität und meine Erfahrungen im praktischen Einsatz eingehen werde. An Hardware ist bei mir vorhanden:

Ryzen 3600
32 GB DDR4
Radeon 580
2 TB SSD

Ich freue mich wenn ihr euch für mich entscheidet. Liebe Grüße


----------



## legendarygames (1. Juli 2020)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Dextero (2. Juli 2020)

Ich wurde mich gerne als Tester bewerben.
Beim Testen des Monitors MSI Optix MAG273R werde ich speziell die noch recht neue G-Sync Kompatibilität mit den Freesync Monitoren testen, den Vergleich von 60 Hz zu 144 Hz ziehen, den Input-lag, wenn fest zu stellen, behandeln und abschließend im Allgemeinen die für den FPS-Shooterbereich analysieren. Auch das auf der MSI Website angepriesene Night Vision Feature, werde ich mit meinem jetzigen Setup vergleichen. Dazu werde ich das Spiel Escape from Tarkov heranziehen, da ich dort die Erfahrung gemacht hab, dass die Detailgenauigkeit in dunklen Bereichen sehr unterschiedlich von Monitor zu Monitor ist. Auch die Auswirkung der Less-Blue-Light-Technik und die damit verbundene verringerte Beanspruchung der Augen werde ich mit meinen zwei Monitoren vergleichen. Da mir als primär Shooter Spieler die flüssige und schnelle Wiedergabe sehr am Herzen liegt, aber ich dennoch auch sehr grafikbeanspruchende Spiele wie The Witcher 3 oder Kindom Come spiele und so auch vermehrt auf die Bildqualität achte, denke ich, dass ich als Tester geeignet wäre.

Meine Komponenten sind:
CPU:                 i7 8800k 5.1 GHz
GPU:                 RTX 2080 MSI Gaming X Trio
RAM:                G.Skill RipJaws V 16 GB
Mainboard:    Asus ROG maximus XI Hero
Gehäuse:         be quiet! Silent Base 800
CPU-Kühler:  Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler
PSU:                   850 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold
SSD:                   1000GB Samsung 860 Evo
HDD:                 2000GB Seagate Barracuda       
Tastatur:         Logitech G910
Maus:               Logitech G502
Monitor 1:     BenQ GL2480
Monitor 2:     Acer K242HL



MfG
Matthias


----------



## SaPass (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bin Ende 20, ich bin promovierter Chemiker und interessiere mich seit meiner Jugend für Hardware. Ich war einige Jahre im PC Games – Forum unterwegs, bevor ich ins PCGHX-Forum übergesiedelt bin. Hier bin ich seit über 12 Jahren aktiv und habe in dieser Zeit mehr als 2000 Beiträge verfasst. Diese dürfen gerne als Referenz für meine Schreibe dienen. Ich baue seit jeher meine Rechner selbst zusammen, stets mit dem Einkaufsführer der PCGH als treuer Begleiter. Probleme bei der Installation des neuen Testmonitors sind also keine zu erwarten.

In letzter Zeit habe ich mich verstärkt mit dem Thema Monitore befasst, da ich gerne meinen fünf Jahre alten Dell UltraSharp U2515H (25“, WQHD, IPS, 60 Hz) in Rente schicken möchte. An seiner Seite steht seit Weihnachten 2018 ein MSI Optix MAG27CQ (27“, WQHD, VA, 144 Hz). Für den Test sollen mir diese beiden Monitore als Vergleich dienen.

Den Test möchte ich mit einem kurzen Unboxing beginnen und den ersten Eindruck des Monitors festhalten. Falls nötig werde ich den Monitor kalibrieren. Im Anschluss wird getestet, wie er sich in Office-Anwendungen und beim Schauen von Videos schlägt. Interessant wird auch die Schlieren- und Koronabildung sein, die ich mit dem Ufo-Ghosting-Test untersuchen möchte. Ich werde mir anschauen, wie sich der Monitor in schnelleren Spielen (Overwatch und Battlefield 5) schlägt und wie das Bild bei langsameren Spielen (Stellaris, The Witcher 3, Ori) wirkt. Von besonderem Interesse wird das OSD inklusive des zugehörigen Tools von MSI sein. Hier möchte ich zeigen und erklären, was die unterschiedlichen Einstellungen bewirken. Ein Fazit und die eigene Meinung dürfen am Ende natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

Mit meinem System bin ich bestens für den Monitortest gewappnet. Die vollständigen Daten habe ich in der PCGH-Datenbank und im Profil hinterlegt, ein Auszug der wichtigsten Komponenten gibt es hier:


Ryzen 7 3700X

MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus

32 GB RAM (3200 MHz, CL16)

ASUS Strix Vega56 (mit zwei Arctic P12 PWM PST)
 
Viele Grüße nach Fürth
SaPass


----------



## Falcony6886 (5. Juli 2020)

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für den MSI Optix MAG273R Gaming Monitor. Meine jahrelange Erfahrung im Umgang mit PC-Hardware und die Freude daran, neue Wege zu betreten, macht mich zum idealen Tester! In letzter Zeit habe ich mit dem MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi sowie der MSI Radeon RX 5700 Evoke GP OC bereits zwei tolle MSI-Produkte erworben, die der Monitor hervorragend ergänzen würde. Für schnöde Tests der Bildwiederholfrequenz, der Farbraumabdeckung und der grauen Theorie müsst ihr euch jedoch jemand anderen suchen.

Ich würde meinen *Testbericht* auf die *Kernkompetenz des Monitors* fokussieren: *Das Gaming!*

Dabei habe ich einen besonderen Faible für Rennsimulationen. Ich würde den Monitor mit einer VESA-Halterung auf meinem Racing-Rig (siehe Tagebuch) montieren und ihn dort ausgiebig auf seine Gaming-Tauglichkeit testen. Hierzu käme nicht nur mein PC, sondern auch die Playstation 4 Pro und diverse Retro-Konsolen (z.B. SNES Classic Mini) zum Einsatz - schließlich hat der MAG273R zwei HDMI-Anschlüsse und einen Displayport-Eingang, die auch genutzt werden wollen. Zudem eignet sich ein Gaming-Monitor aufgrund des geringeren Input-Lags häufig besser für Spielekonsolen, als ein klassischer Fernseher.

RGB-Beleuchtung macht die Hardware zwar nicht schneller, aber schicker. Gleichzeitig platzten die Gaming-PCs unnötiger Software zur Konfiguration der Beleuchtung. Da der MAG273R mit Beleuchtung daher kommt, würde ich das Zusammenspiel und die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten mit dem MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi gerne für euch genauer betrachten!

Beruflich benötige ich einen ergonomisch und qualitativ hochwertigen Monitor zur Unterrichtsvorbereitung, sodass auch der Office-Aspekt interessant ist. Hierzu kann ich den MSI Optix mit meinem Dell SE2717H vergleichen. Funktionieren die USB-Anschlüsse und sind sie gut erreichbar? Wie sind die Ergnomie-Funktionen? Werden die Farben ordentlich dargestellt? Fragen, die ich gerne für euch beantworte!

*Das PC-Testsystem sieht wie folgt aus:*

AMD Ryzen 5 3600
MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi
32 GB Crucial DDR4-3200
MSI Radeon RX 5700 Evoke GP OC (für Freesync) / EVGA RTX 2080 XC2 Ultra (GSync kompatibel?)
Corsair AX850 Gold

*Konsolen:*
Playstation 4 Pro
SNES Classic Mini

*Monitore zum Vergleich:*
ASUS VG248 (TN-Panel)
Dell SE2717H (IPS-Panel)

*Meinen Testbericht würde ich wie folgt gliedern:*

*1.Einleitung* und *Danksagung*
*2.Unboxing, Design, Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit*
*3.Theoretische Tests* zu *Bildwiederholfrequenz*, *Pixelfehlern*, etc. mit *PixPerAn* und dem *Eizo Monitortest*. Kalibrierung mit Windows.
*4.Gaming-Tests: *Wie schlägt sich der Monitor bei *Rennspielen* auf *PC* und *Konsole*, aber auch bei *RTS* (AoE 2 HD, C&C Remaster, Supreme Commander) und schnellen *Shootern* (BF5, CoD, Overwatch) hinsichtlich *Input-Lag*, *Overdrive-Funktionen*, *Freesync*, *HDR* und allgemeiner Bildqualität
*5.Ergonomie* und *Eigenschaften* in der (Office-)Praxis (USB-Anschlüsse, Kopfhörer-Anschluss, Anschluss- und Einstellmöglichkeiten)
*6.Fazit und Empfehlung
*
Von meinen *Review-Kompetenzen* dürft ihr euch gerne bei meinen beiden letzten Reviews zur *NZXT Kraken Z63* sowie dem* Gigabyte Aorus DDR4-3600 Ram-Kit* überzeugen. Die 8000 Zeichen schaffe ich mit meiner flotten Schreibe problemlos und ein *Review-Video* steuere ich gerne bei!

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, einer der vier Lesertester zu sein!

Viele Grüße aus Dortmund,
Matthias


----------



## ghost0cnc (5. Juli 2020)

Servus PCGH!

Vor dem Kauf meines ersten "richtigen" Monitors zur Fotobearbeitung vor etwa 9 Jahren habe ich mich in die Materie der verschiedenen Paneltechnologien eingearbeitet, um als damaliger Schüler möglichst viel "Monitor für's Geld" zu bekommen. Dabei bin ich schnell auf IPS-Panels gestoßen. Die nahezu blickwinkelunabhängigen Panels sind mittlerweile in aller Munde - allerdings gibt es auch bei IPS-Panels Ausreißer mit sehr schlechter Farbraumabdeckung oder zu hellen Schwarzwerten, die dem guten Ruf der Panels nicht gerecht werden.
Gerade deswegen sind unabhängige und detaillierte Reviews unentbehrlich.

Als Student (Informatik Master), leidenschaftlicher Fotograf und Gamer habe ich die nötige Expertise, den Monitor auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.

Vergleichen möchte ich den MAG273R mit meinem 9 Jahre alten (und leider nicht mehr ganz so leuchtkräftigen) Dell U2311H (23", IPS, 60 Hz), sowie mit den IPS-Panels meiner beiden Laptops.

Neben einer professionellen Fotoausrüstung (u.a. 5D Mark III, 24mm f/1.4, 85mm f/1.2), die mir eine ansprechende Dokumentation des Unboxings und der Testaufbauten und -ergebnisse (Blickwinkelabhängigkeit) ermöglicht, besitze ich ein Kolorimeter (X-Rite i1 Display Pro) zur Kalibrierung und Profilierung von Monitoren. Damit lassen sich auch Farbraumvolumina und -abdeckungen bei verschiedenen Weißpunkten messen. Besonders interessant ist hierbei der Bereich zwischen 5000K und 6500K, da die meisten Monitore die vom Hersteller angegebene Farbdarstellung und Helligkeit erst bei deutlich höheren Weißpunkten (8000K-10000K) erreichen.

Da es sich primär um einen Gaming-Monitor handelt, werde ich selbstverständlich auch die zeitliche Komponente mit berücksichtigen und die Stärke des Ghostings ermitteln, sowie ihn (eher subjektiven) Tests in Shootern und Echtzeit-Strategie unterziehen.


Eckdaten meiner Test- und Vergleichssysteme:

i7-3820 @4.3 GHz
32 GB DDR3-1866 CL9 (Quad-Channel)
GeForce GTX 980 Ti
Dell U2311H (1920x1080, IPS, 60Hz)

i5-4200U
8 GB DDR3-1600 CL11
GeForce GTX 750M
1920x1080, IPS, 60Hz

i7-9750H (-140 mV)
32 GB DDR4-2666 CL15
GeForce RTX 2060 (+MUX-Switch)
1920x1080, IPS, 144 Hz


Über die Gelegenheit, den Monitor ausführlich testen zu dürfen, würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße
Milan


----------



## reifenohneschlauch (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
Wie zu vermuten, würde ich natürlich auch sehr gerne den Msi Monitor testen. Im Moment nutze ich einen Samsung Monitor mit WQHD Auflösung, den ich sowohl zum Gamen, als auch für den üblichen Office-Gebrauch nutze. Mich würde sehr interessieren, wie die Unterschiede sind, ob er auch G-Sync meistert und das wichtigste, dass er seine Aufgabe als E-Sports Monitor auch wirklich erfüllt.

Meine Hardware besteht aus folgendem:
AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Asus ROG Strix B450-E Gaming
16 GB Vengeance RGB Pro bei 3200 MHz und CL16
Asus ROG Strix RTX 2070 super
M. 2 Crucial P1 500GB 
SSD Crucial 1 TB
Corsair H100i Rgb Platinum SE

Vielen Dank, 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Rhino (5. Juli 2020)

Dann werfe ich auch mal meinen Hut in den Ring. Mein System:

CPU: Intel i7-4770k
RAM: 16GB DDR3-1600
Grafikkarte: MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X 8GB
Monitor: HP w2408h + iiyama E2208HDS

Im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Bewerbern verfüge ich über ein vergleichsweise schwächeres System, von der LFC werde ich aber dennoch keinen Dauergebrauch machen müssen da ich gerne beim kleinsten Ruckeln schon aggressiv an der Detailschraube drehe (unweigerlich testen dürfte ich das Feauture in diversen Spielen aber dennoch )

Testen möchte ich den Monitor gerne in den üblichen Anwendungsbereichen (Office und Video-Betrachtung) aber vor allem in Spielen wie u.a. meinen Dauerbrennern CS:GO, DUSK und F1 2019 in denen ich dann auch die höheren Frequenzen des Monitors gut zu nutzen wissen werde. Kriterien wie den Input-Lag, Schlierenbildung, Farben und Helligkeit werde ich dabei lediglich subjektiv beurteilen da mir entsprechende Werkzeuge für eine genauere Beurteilung fehlen. Hinsichtlich des Lags halte ich mich persönlich aber für ausreichend sensibel um zumindest erhöhte Werte gut wahrnehmen zu können.

Zum Abschluss muss ich allerdings noch zugeben, dass mir Displays mit höheren Wiederholfrequenzen sowie auch FreeSync  bislang leider noch unbekannt sind. In meinen Test würden daher auch unweigerlich ein wenig meine Erfahrungen beim Wechsel von üblichen 60Hz-Monitoren einfließen.


----------



## Cpt_Crunch (5. Juli 2020)

Shablagoo


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2020)

Mir ist tatsächlich erst gerade der Artikel aufgefallen, also die Kurzform:
Ich würde den Monitor gerne in zwei sehr unterschiedlichen Szenarien testen.

Szenario 1:
Gaming in HDR.
Dafür stehen ein Ryzen 3600 und eine GTX1080 bereit, welche normalerweise einen 55" UHD OLED betreiben. Wie sich die Bildqualität dagegen schlagen kann wird sicher interessant. Auch ob die 144Hz für mich spürbar werden muss sich dort zeigen.

Szenario 2:
Büroarbeit.
Gerne werden höhere Bildwiederholraten auch mit angenehmerem Scrolling etc. im Desktop Betrieb in Verbindung gebracht. Im (Programmierer-) Home Office müsste sich der Monitor mit 1400 Seiten PDFs und ähnlich ausführlichen Eclipse Projekten herumschlagen und dabei hoffentlich die Augen etwas weniger belasten (oder gar zu schnelleren Arbeitsergebnissen beim stark scrollenden Querlesen führen) als es die Konkurrenz in Form einer Triple-TN Phalanx aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt tut. Angeschlossen wären dort alle an ein HP Elitebook 830 G mit i7 6600U .


----------



## BillyEvans (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin 28, interessiere ich mich seit Kind an für Computer und absolviere derzeit erfolgreich meine Zweitausbildung zum Informatiker. Seit fast 20 Jahren lese ich Computer Magazine und werde demnächst mein Studium antreten. Egal um was es sich für elektronische Geräte handelt, kann ich von mir sagen: ich bin leicht autistich und setze mich sehr gründlich mit Dingen auseinander was doch sehr positiv ist.  Manchmal geht mir da die Zeit aus den Augen verloren,  da sind die ca. 30 Tage Testzeit optimal  Da ich zurzeit wegen Corona von Zuhause aus arbeite, kann ich vor allem auch den Monitor im Langzeitgebrauch in den Bereichen "Home Office" und "Gaming" testen. Unter anderem soll meine Freundin ihn auch öfters bezüglich Bildbearbeitung benutzen was auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist.


Hier einige wichtige Punkte auf die ich Wert lege:
Design, Verarbeitung & Ausstattung
Bildqualität & Technik
Praxis & Bedienung/Ergonomie
Fazit & Wertung

Getestet wird mit PC und Playstation 4.

Mein System:
Asus Prime B450 Plus
AMD Ryzen 5 1600x
16GB G.Skill Aegis 3000 DDR4 RAM
Radeon RX 580 8GB
Samsung 840 EVO SSD / 2x 1TB SATA HDD von WD

Sowohl schnelle Ego-Shooter als auch Renn-  und Strategiespiele werden gezockt.
In 4 Wochen Testzeit kann man einiges ausprobieren, alles was getestet werden kann, wird getestet.
Deswegen sind 8000Zeichen evtl. sogar viel zu wenig, da es sehr Umfangreich werden wird.



Dann hoffe ich mal, dass mich das Glück trifft.

LG BillyEvans


----------



## Der__Schakal (5. Juli 2020)

Habe jetzt beim Browsen durch das Forum diesen Eintrag gesehen also wieso versuche ich es nicht einmal. Auch wenn ich nach dem Lesen der anderen Bewerbungen bezweifle das man mich als Otto Normalverbraucher für das Review vorschlägt aber wie man so, schön sagt wenn man aufgibt zu versuchen wird man immer der Verlierer sein. So was gibt es über meine Referenzen zu sagen habe 6 Jahre lange im Elektro Handel gearbeitet war für die Computer und Multimedia Abteilung zuständig. Kenne mich vor allem im Computer Bereich außerordentlich gut aus da dort meine größte Leidenschaft liegt. Es ist die eine Konstante die sich durch mein Leben zieht und immer ein wichtiger Bestandteil meines Lebens blieb naja mit meinen zarten 23. Ich war vor 6 Monaten in einem Schweren Autounfall verwickelt der Fahrer hat nicht auf den Zebrastreifen geachtet und hat mich voll erwischt was mich wiederum den Job gekostet hat. Zum Glück habe ich jetzt das schlimmste hinter mir und meine Wirbelsäule hat keinen bleibenden Schaden davongetragen. Die Erholung war hart aber die Mühen wert und schon bald werde ich der alte sein vielleicht sogar in noch besser Form. Wenn man so einen Unfall übersteht und mit dem Leben davon kommt ändert sich die Denkweise über das Leben und den Sinn seines eigenen Lebens dir wird bewusst das von einer Sekunde auf die anderen alles vorbei sein kann. Mir hat es gezeigt das Leben an den Hörnern zu packen Sachen die ich probieren möchte auch zu Versuchen. Auch wenn es nur ein Review ist möchte ich es nicht bereuen es nicht versucht zu haben. Wie ich sehe habe ich nicht mehr viel Zeit muss mich etwas sputen. Zum austesten des Monitors habe ich natürlich ausreichend Specs mit einem Ryzen 3600x der mit einer gtx 1660 Super betrieben wird. Gute Bilder kann ich auch liefer da ich eine Zeit lang auf Ebay selbständig war und Technik verkauft habe. 
So leider habe ich keine Zeit mehr wenn du es so weit geschafft hast danke ich dir erstmal für die Zeit und ich würde mich freuen der Community was zurück zu geben da ihr immer für mich da wart. Danke nochmal.


----------



## maverick80 (13. Juli 2020)

Gibt es schon eine Entscheidung?


----------



## Hackintoshi (19. Juli 2020)

maverick80 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine Entscheidung?



Müßte wohl heißen: vier entscheidungen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Juli 2020)

Bei den vier ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um:
- Depugno
- Falcony6886
- Hackintoshi
- Marcel


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2020)

Ich lese da unter anderem eine High-Speed Cam und eine Kalibrierspinne an Ausstattung heraus. Also an der sollte es schon mal nicht scheitern  .


----------



## tomtom97 (23. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei den vier ausgewählten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um:
> - Depugno
> - Falcony6886
> - Hackintoshi
> - Marcel



Glückwunsch an alle und viel Spaß beim Testen!


----------



## Hackintoshi (24. Juli 2020)

tomtom97 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle und viel Spaß beim Testen!



Danke. Das paket kam heute bei mir an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcony6886 (24. Juli 2020)

Danke euch! Auch bei mir ist der Monitor gestern angekommen und wird in den nächsten Wochen fleißig getestet! 

Es sind ja wieder viele interessante und verschiedene Testansätze vorhanden! Werden bestimmt spannende Tests und ich gebe mein Bestes, um ebenfalls ein tolles Review abzuliefern!


----------



## Depugno (26. Juli 2020)

Bei mir ist der Monitor am Donnerstag angekommen  Vielen Dank dafür an euch und MSI.
Nach einem ersten Test mit dem Standfuß ist er jetzt schon am Schwenkarm montiert, bin bislang sehr begeistert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

